# So How Many Watches Do You Own



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

As a newbie both to the forum and Horology I watch the Friday post with amazement some people switching watches ever hour! So how many do you own? I'll start I have 1 digital, 3 electric, 2 manual winds, 2 autos and about 7 pocket watches including one broken fusee I am struggling to find the courage to fix! so 15 watches in total in one form or another. is this a normal total? how many do you have? To add further interest my grail watch would something like this 230856669704

remember start every day with a smile and get it over with!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve lost count


----------



## ontheroad (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello fellow newbie! I currently have three in my collection. An Omega Aqua Terra 8500 (almost never leaves my wrist..), an Omega De Ville Hour Vision, and an Alba Chronograph as a beater. Although I think the De Ville might be on the Sales Forum soon as it just hasn't grown on me much over the last year.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

My money is on woody...........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Agreed.....or Johnbaz.....


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

Four for me. A Breitling Superocean Steelfish, Tissot Visodate, Victorinox something or other I bought off eBay and a Detomaso Subalike I bought from eBay. I would imagine a much smaller collection than most on here.

I would like to add one or two but a new kitchen and child on the way has put a stop to it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure, Big M has dozens as well.

It's a bit like one of those quizzes, how many balloons in the car or sweeties in the jar.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I was guessing it was around 250 but I think the number is closer to 350 (heck it could be 400). Lots of duplicates though - I must have 10 or 15 Pacers (anybody looking for one?) for instance.

I keep saying I am going to rationalize the collection, and then sometime grabs me - last week it was more Hamiltons including an ultra rare Pacermatic, a Ventura with original strap and buckle, and an Altair!

Is that too many?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

So what does a guy with this number of watches wear? This morning I was wearing this very cool Hamilton Electra Spectra, but featuring a Saturn dial. The photo is no great shakes, but it looks absolutely fabulous on the wrist.










This afternoon I switched to a Wittnauer Futurama that had a custom case and dial treatment (the watch only came in gold electroplated cases, and this one had a shot case with an engraved back). The result, to my eye, was very pleasing:


----------



## ontheroad (Oct 15, 2012)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> So what does a guy with this number of watches wear? This morning I was wearing this very cool Hamilton Electra Spectra, but featuring a Saturn dial. The photo is no great shakes, but it looks absolutely fabulous on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting pieces there, Martinus!

I still hold the belief that it's quality over quantity. Personally, I would rather have a handful of interesting, horologically interesting pieces (both in looks and movements) than a hundred run of the mill type watches. But my tastes have been changing though and as I see more interesting complicated watches and more interesting movements (Omega 9300, Seiko Hi-beat). In any case, I would take those over 20 Victorinox (not knocking Victorinox!) any day of the week.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple



















And a couple of mags


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Far too many, and not enough at the same time

I do contemplate selling 95% of my collection to fund a Patek or breguet, but would never do it


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

1 to 300 or so no real idea, keep finding ones I forgotten about, I'd go with woody for the top.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ontheroad said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > So what does a guy with this number of watches wear? This morning I was wearing this very cool Hamilton Electra Spectra, but featuring a Saturn dial. The photo is no great shakes, but it looks absolutely fabulous on the wrist.
> ...


 hi each to there own there a lot of quality watches that do not cost that much and lots low cost watches are interesting imho.there are many seikos that are at the low end that are well made with in house movements ,more than can be said of some high end watches imho.some of us like many types of watches i like old lcd a lot and some a very low cost but still very interesting imho.and then there all the electro type watches from 60s 70s that you will not see there like agian .and then you have the frist quarts watches from theb same time most of these watches can be had a low cost so what makes any watch run of the mill ?.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some more


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My collection seems to have stabilised at around 30, which I think is a good number. Not too many, but enough to wear a different watch every day. Currently it's down to 24, but that can change quickly thanks to the sales section on here.....

I've been trying to slim the collection down a bit, but this week I've traded 2 and gained 3, so that plan doesn't always work out! :lol:

Mine are very much at the affordable end, ranging from G-Shocks and other Casio's, to Armani and other fashion brands. Nothing high end, nothing vintage, and only quartz movements. Average price is about Â£50 and most expensive is around Â£200.

Welcome to the forum, by the way


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Currently 7 'affordables' but I have ambitions! ;-)

I've even taken to buying the kids watches to get a 'fix' past 'er indoors!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

danoafc said:


> Currently 7 'affordables' but I have ambitions! ;-)
> 
> I've even taken to buying the kids watches to get a 'fix' past 'er indoors!


My 2 year old has 2 watches and she's no idea what time is let alone bring able to read it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a maplin aluminum flight case cut for 28 watches and I try never to exceed this self imposed limit. Currently it's 2 spaces empty with 5 incoming, after having a lull in watch enthusiasm over the summer, I have the bug again!

Mine range from my divex quartz diver to a couple of vintage omegas.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

stew1982 said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Currently 7 'affordables' but I have ambitions! ;-)
> ...


Hahaha! Good skills my friend!

I've managed to get my 8 year old daughter interested now

Me: "look how it glows in the dark!"

L: "that is sooo cool daddy, can I get one that glows too?"

;-)

Although my 4 yo boy just wants to wear my watches!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I was guessing it was around 250


Probably about the same as you Dave.


----------



## DAC (Sep 22, 2012)

Started documenting my collect for insurance. Got 2 "modern" Rolex (GMT and MillGauss) and 3 vintage, 6 Omega (all speedmasters: pre-moon, Mk2, mk40, 1953, triple date x33), IWC (Fleigerchronograph), 2 Christopher Wards (C9 and 2011FLE), glycine (Airman), Breitling(navitimer), Seiko (Pilot Gen1), Tissot (T12) my first Casio (~40yrs old) and my very first watch (45 yrs old) and a few old pocket watches.

So about 25 (and still looking)

A bit of a "pilot theme"


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have one for every day of the month approx. It's probably nearer two for every day of the week now. I'm getting fussier! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

8 runners, one incoming and a very dead timex (which i had forgotten about).

prolly flip the bottom 2 or 3 of these in the next few months (not including the very dead timex) and then look for more (not looking for more dead timex though)

flipper flipper, flipper the bush kangeroo :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ooops, change my total to 25, I just found one in the bathroom... :lol:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

chocko said:


> Couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did I spot a Nintendo in there! and a silver Casio calculator! sends me straight back to my youth!



martinus_scriblerus said:


> So what does a guy with this number of watches wear? This morning I was wearing this very cool Hamilton Electra Spectra, but featuring a Saturn dial. The photo is no great shakes, but it looks absolutely fabulous on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now I don't usually like watches that do something different to the conventional dial but that I really like!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Around 35-40 but trying to cut back...


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

chocko said:


> Couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that was more 'obsession' than 'collection' chocko! ;-)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Less is more for me these days, so I try and keep the numbers below 20 - have done for sometime now 

Besides, I have been wearing the same watch for the bext part of a month


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Having only been collecting for a couple of years, I was astounded to realise I was up to 45 watches after only ten months! Slowed down then and in fact, actually sold a few over the past year. I have had a few incomings but overall, the count has dropped to about 25. Of those, quite a few are vintage pieces - old Timex, Sully, MuDu etc and I really like them.... but NEVER wear them!

S'pose I should get shot of them as well, but having expended time and money on their restoration, in most cases spending far more than their value, it's a pointless excercise.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I only started to collect properly late last year and was alarmed to discover that I've averaged a watch per week this year! I'm at 65 watches now - mostly vintage LCD and LEDs, a few jump hours, many gadgety watches with calculators, compasses, etc. or with digital hands and other unusual displays. Many cheapies, some mid range items, but pride of place go to my Red Arrows Breiting Aerospace and my 40th ann. Apollo 11 Speedy.


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

FIVE! :sadwalk: (I had 2 a year ago when I joined this forum).


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MattTheBass said:


> FIVE! :sadwalk: (I had 2 a year ago when I joined this forum).


Come on - you're not even trying!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

23 at the moment but that doesnt include the ones that my children and grand children have BORROWED LOL


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

seem to have stabilised around the half dozen mark.

A bit like me at the moment - at sixes & sevens


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

35 I believe... or around that.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Agreed.....or Johnbaz.....


Roger, wasn't it Johnbaz that showed a shot of his, probably king size bed and it was completely covered in watches?? You couldn't even see the bedspread below it. I'll have to see if I can find it - unless someone else on here can post it.

For me - about a buck fifty (150). These are mostly vintage WW's (a few PW's) with a few moderns thrown in (LED, LCD, etc).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.....or Johnbaz.....
> ...


Yep...that was the one, Robert.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


After some digging, found an old thread where he said he had a couple of thousand and then I found 'that' picture...


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


that is Epic!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Nice one, Tim...Thanks, that's the pic that me and Robert were on about. Awesome isn't it? C'mon Woody (Ian) can you better this....I reckon you can! :lol:.....and Johnbaz...care to expand? ( though you might need a bigger bed!) :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

no8yogi said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


 hi thats a lot of watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Loving the bed shot there.

I have about 30 - 40 possibly more (i keep thinking of others that I had forgotten) and that's after getting rid of quite a few.

I have been wearing the same couple of watches for the past month (Marathon SAR and a Smiths Everest) plus I'm feeling that this is to many and I should consolidate and free up some cash. Though I did have a go through the watch boxes earlier and select couple that were looking lonely and neglected.

I found that with about a dozen or so I got greater enjoyment as I could wear them more regularly. Where as now I'd need to change every day or several times a day to give them the time they deserve.

It's a bit of a disease as like many of us I'll see a picture posted up and think to myself "I'd love one of those" but the reality is it would be better to have less and do some repairs on some that need doing.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

> After some digging, found an old thread where he said he had a couple of thousand and then I found 'that' picture...


a real pain when the clocks change next weekend :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm not really sure... Probably 12-15 in my 'core' collection, then maybe the same again in my floating stock, these are the non permanent take them or leave them ones... The boy has around 10 old Timex too....


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


I take it all back chocko! Now THAT is obsession!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Loving the bed shot there.
> 
> I have about 30 - 40 possibly more (i keep thinking of others that I had forgotten) and that's after getting rid of quite a few.
> 
> ...


Fully agree with you! I had set 20 as my limit, already allowing for a couple of more exotic ones, those that you really love but that you know you won't wear all that often. But... I'm already at almost double that and there is just no way I'm going to sell any of the watches I currently own to get a better one. I like them all and they are already a result of an effort of consolidation.

But the truth is that even at 35, some watches will be lucky to see one day of wrist time per month... this watch thing is just silly!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

danoafc said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Nice one Tim! That is just Jaw-Dropping everytime I see it! I've always admired the one in the 18th Row - 23rd across...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Nice one Tim! That is just Jaw-Dropping everytime I see it! I've always admired the one in the 18th Row - 23rd across...


Hit on a battleship :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 8 (plus 4 pocket)

Wife 6

Daughter 3


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Sitting pretty on 20, tho I'll probably only regularly wear around 10-15 of those. Perhaps I'll move some on one day. The 710 is on about a half dozen, and I just found a scrap for a Seiko sportura chronograph torn out of a magazine and placed on the fridge! She's worse than me...


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

10 I think. My watch box holds 12 do when I reach that number I'll be looking at one in one out.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

JoyZipper said:


> 10 I think. My watch box holds 12 do when I reach that number I'll be looking at one in one out.


Just get another box... that's what I keep doing!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

GASHEAD said:


> JoyZipper said:
> 
> 
> > 10 I think. My watch box holds 12 do when I reach that number I'll be looking at one in one out.
> ...


I've just bought an axis piano black box which is lovely and comes in a really nice satin lined box of its own with a fold down front. Only holds 10 watches thought so I'll need to be quite picky!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JoyZipper said:


> 10 I think. My watch box holds 12 do when I reach that number I'll be looking at one in one out.


Right... keep telling yourself that :rofl: :rofl:

Mate, I even tried buying four-watch-only boxes :wallbash: . It's like smocking... you don't get away with it by buying 10 cigarettes packs. You'll just end up buying twice as many packs as you would with your regular 20 ciggies packs :lol:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

5 decent ones and a couple of oldies before I joined here and got wiser and more tempted. Wear an RLT as my everyday and a G shock at weekends, the others all get worn tho' less so but not ready to sell any yet!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

11 at the moment and 1 pocket watch, my box only holds 10, so I obtained a double watch stand from Haggis, so room for another one. :lol:

They are all worn in rotation.


----------



## Oxcitizen (May 1, 2012)

Collection currently sitting at 14 with one in coming in the next month, thats not to say there won't be more very soon, depends what is on the bay (currently eying up an ana/digi Seiko). The collection ranges from a Hugo Boss fashon watch to Timex, Nautica, Swisss Army quartz to Seiko & Nautica autos, to just recently a number of manual winds from the 70's & 80's including a Strato, Eastman and a Sekonda. More the merrier really....


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Not the exact number I really want.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Started ( if that's the right expression) with 19 when I joined this splendid forum.

Now I have 49 including just three doubles (Tissot, Casio and Swatch)

2 years ago ago I had just two from the top brands and now I have 17. Trying to get to the ultimate goal of having one each of the top 50 makers but will probably meet mine before I achieve that!

In short - you can't have too many watches!


----------



## DAC (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi "you can'thave too many"

So what do you consider the top 50?

Rolex, omega, IWC.....?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer that question, my wife can read.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Haggis said:


> Sorry I can't answer that question, my wife can read.


brilliant!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I think im down to eight that i wear and three that i dont but wont sell.

I have had 20+ in the past and whilst i loved owning and looking at them, they just sat there for a lot of the time.


----------



## willoughbybrown (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi first post on here. I have mk1 TAG F1, Tag Heuer 2000 (quartz), Tag Heuer 4000 (quartz), Shackman strap Omega De Ville 1969 manual wind, Rado Muskateer, Zenith El Primero Chronomaster 410, Cartier Santos Galbee, Cartier Roadster GMT, TAG Heuer Autavia Jo Siffert, Bueche Girod tank quartz, Rotary officers watch 1939 and a re-cased Patek Philippe pocket watch movement which was made for Tiffany in 1892.

I regularly upgrade my watch collection by selling my least used watches, but only when something worthy comes along!

Andrew


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm afraid that I buy something nice, fully intending to sell a couple of lesser watches to recoup the cash but somehow never get around to it.... I'm up to 37 watches now.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> I'm afraid that I buy something nice, fully intending to sell a couple of lesser watches to recoup the cash but somehow never get around to it.... I'm up to 37 watches now.


I have the exactly the same problem. Trouble is that the lesser watches fetch less money and so you convince yourself that you might as well keep them!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Currently I have 12. 3 or 4 that I wear in regular rotation and a few vintage pieces that are worn occasionally.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Finally took a picture of them all! there is still a services pocket watch in pieces on my desk but these are the rest, working pocket watches on the left then 1 manual and 1 auto the rest are quartz the other pocket watches are broken and will soon join the services in pieces on my desk. Got a submariner Homage from Alpha coming and that will be it for a while I have told the 710! We will see!



collection by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

no8yogi said:


>


Anchor oil?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

sorry to double post but how to you synchronize watches with non hacking second hands? as you can see my ocd has been worked on all those I can!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yep look in the tinkers thread it has been used recently on the pocket watch on the far left! Although I think this one jar will get me through my entire life!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> yep look in the tinkers thread it has been used recently on the pocket watch on the far left! Although I think this one jar will get me through my entire life!!


I know what you mean, I have one too, not sure if its the same grade but it's going to be plenty left to oil my coffin hinges :lol:


----------



## suveran7700 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive kept every watch ive had since I was 14 ( over 30 years ago ) My current daily wear watch is a stainless Nite TX40 which is great and built like a tank! By far my best watch is a fully stainless Breitling Intruder which I bought new in 1999, trouble is I very rarely wear it and it is now an occasion only watch - so I am now thinking of selling it to fund some nice "daily wearable watches "..... what to get though????


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This was the collection in 2006, the last time I made a 'whole enchilada' photo. It's at least doubled in size since.










That's the RLT box on the upper left :yes:


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

I only have 4 working and 2 others that need repairing. Still want more though.

I favour vintage winding watches but also like automatics.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> This was the collection in 2006, the last time I made a 'whole enchilada' photo. It's at least doubled in size since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous Nalu, a wonderful collection.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

dowsing said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > This was the collection in 2006, the last time I made a 'whole enchilada' photo. It's at least doubled in size since.
> ...


seconded! your task for Sunday is to photograph your current collection!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A round dozen at the moment:










I've had as many as 16 and as few as 5 in the last 18 months.

I'd like to get down to just a few quality pieces, as I don't really want a box full of watches I wear once in a blue moon.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

About fifty odd at the moment, after quite a large cull, but I do have ambitions to reduce twenty odd, then down to twelve, but it is not easy.

Cheers Martin


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

martinzx said:


> About fifty odd at the moment, after quite a large cull, but I do have ambitions to reduce twenty odd, then down to twelve, but it is not easy.
> 
> Cheers Martin


Mmm. I was supposed to sell a few this year. I've sold zero. :lol:


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have downsized recently and these are the favorites but there is always another must have .....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > About fifty odd at the moment, after quite a large cull, but I do have ambitions to reduce twenty odd, then down to twelve, but it is not easy.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Well just had a count up, I still have 86 wrist watches, 7 pocket watches, a few stop watches and a good few projects................ But lots are Ussr watches will no great value, and but I will cut back........


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

13 at the moment, 10 in my watch box and 3 in my bench at school as I'm servicing/refurbishing them.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> About fifty odd at the moment, after quite a large cull, but I do have ambitions to reduce twenty odd, then down to twelve, but it is not easy.
> 
> Cheers Martin


Fully agree with you, 12 sounds like a good number for diversity, quality and the ability to enjoy all your watches. I had this theory that I couldn't possibly go beyond 20 or there would be watches that would never see any wrist time... well, I long passed that number and I was right... there was the Orca that was never finding its way to my wrist and it took me a couple of months to start thinking about that, the possibility of selling it, and the actual sale. 3 weeks just to take it out of the box... I would pick it up and go... "but it's such a nice little watch... I can't do it" :lol:

I should cut back in smoking but if I'm like this with watches, imagine what it would be like regarding the ciggies...


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

gmc38 said:


> Four for me. A Breitling Superocean Steelfish, Tissot Visodate, Victorinox something or other I bought off eBay and a Detomaso Subalike I bought from eBay. I would imagine a much smaller collection than most on here.
> 
> I would like to add one or two but a new kitchen and child on the way has put a stop to it.


Just added a Longines Hydroconquest auto so now up to 5.


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure, Big M has dozens as well.
> 
> It's a bit like one of those quizzes, how many balloons in the car or sweeties in the jar.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Love the rolex gmt master two , two tone !


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

48 in the main box...










...6 in the overflow box...










...& this one's too big for the boxes & sits alone on a shelf...










...so that's 55 

No, it's 56, nearly forgot about this one...










...featuring glued-on subdial hands :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> ...featuring glued-on subdial hands :yes:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I must have dyspraxia or something as I thought I had about 20 at most but I've found I actually have 34 ( and I wouldn't be surprised if a few more were lurking somewhere) and that's after a concerted effort of more going out than in.

Time for a rethink.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Over 200. Mostly I'm interested in true 24h watches and some Russian themes - all kind of Raketa models and Komandirskie 3aka3.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Good quest and I have to be honest in saying I'm not sure how many I have. They are in a safe and since I retired I don't go into it very often and my memory just isn't what it once was. No matter how many beds a man owns he can only sleep in one at a time.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

jonbkk said:


> Good quest and I have to be honest in saying I'm not sure how many I have. They are in a safe and since I retired I don't go into it very often and my memory just isn't what it once was. No matter how many beds a man owns he can only sleep in one at a time.


consider this a challenge then for the weekend get them out the safe and photograph them then count them I bet you have more than you thought!


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

only 2 for me... but I'm only just starting!


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

So far my modest collection has 24 wrist watches & 4 pocket watches.

28 in total, some high quality but some junk


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

plmilligan1968 said:


> So far my modest collection has 24 wrist watches & 4 pocket watches.
> 
> 28 in total, some high quality but some junk


Pictures? We are quite simple here an love a group shot!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> Pictures? We are quite simple here an love avoid group shot!


What??


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

It's late and I'm on my iPhone my bad edited now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> It's late and I'm on my iPhone my bad edited now


I knew it! :lol: :lol: I'm completely unintelligible most of the times when replying to someone through my mobile. You know who you are! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I had 4 but just flipped one. I have another on the way this week to replace it, plus I'm bidding on one more and watching several others on eBay. I'd like about a dozen or so pieces that I can enjoy wearing on a regular basis. Automatic dives watches are my 'thing', but that will probably evolve over time.


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

no8yogi said:


> plmilligan1968 said:
> 
> 
> > So far my modest collection has 24 wrist watches & 4 pocket watches.
> ...


Here are some of my watches that I have photographed.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448158017


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449215028


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448201417


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448164663

I haven't got a full group shot of all my watches & pocket watches together yet, it's something still to do 

Cheers.....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chocko said:


> Couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I got about 2 dozen but they are all over the house. I am absolutely gobsmacked at your collections, amazing. I am determined to round all mine up and box them.

:thumbup:


----------

